# 0.9G Low Maintenance Desk Nano



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I picked up a Marina Betta Cubus 0.9G Setup complete with a 3 bulb LED light for $19 from Petsmart a few weeks ago. I'm using the very dim light it came with since I want it to be a virtually no maintenance setup. Nothing extraordinary here, but makes a nice addition to my desk at work. Setup consists of moss rock, pool filter sand and peacock moss. The light in the pic is a 13watt cf and is only there for the purpose of taking the picture.


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

I like that little pedestal/stand you have underneath (the tank itself is pretty nicely set up too btw ), where did you find that? 

I'm looking for something about that size as I want to create a mini cabinet for it ... thinking of DIY'ing a tiny canister filter for the tank and want to mod something so I can tuck it out of sight.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

it looks very nice. if you dont put shrimp or anything other than plants in there, then that can cut down on your maintenance, but you'd still have to spend some time each week cleaning the glass and algae out. Did that stand come with the tank? looks perfect for it =)


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

It needs ONE rcs....


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Agreed with the one rcs..


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The stand is from a candlestick holder I got a while back at Pier One. I was using it for another nano and it fit this one as well. 

Tank is still in startup mode, but I will probably go with 1 or 2 RCS.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is really nice. I like the way the rock sticks out above the water surface.


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> Thanks for the comments. The stand is from a candlestick holder I got a while back at Pier One. I was using it for another nano and it fit this one as well.
> 
> Tank is still in startup mode, but I will probably go with 1 or 2 RCS.


Oh, never occurred to me to check in a Pier One, have one in the neighbourhood of my office, I'll have to check it out tomorrow!

Are you not worried about the rcs getting out with the lid not being utilized? I thought they could be jumpers when overly excited?


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> That is really nice. I like the way the rock sticks out above the water surface.


I like it too. I don't think I've ever seen someone have the rock coming up out of the water. I've seen it plenty of times with wood sticking out, but rock. I like it.

+1 the shrimp


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Another shot a little closer. You could see the moss growing emersed on the rock as well.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice small setup. I'm assuming baster for water changes? Too bad my room temp is too cold to add anything live to a tank like that at work.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

An Azoo or Red Sea nano filter would be great if you are planning to add any fauna.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

shoteh said:


> Nice small setup. I'm assuming baster for water changes? Too bad my room temp is too cold to add anything live to a tank like that at work.


I actually use a small hose for water changes. I think 1/4".

No filter on this. Even the nano filter would look too big, especially with the rock and sand. One think to realize with this setup is that I can take everything out and put everything back in within a few minutes so if it does get dirty over time it's easily corrected.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

So you will not be getting any work done for a little while while staring at less than a gallon of water... 

Nice set up! Happy New Year.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

youre going to have to do at least weekly maintenance on it if you put shrimp in there.
I like the scape.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. 



Chasintrades said:


> So you will not be getting any work done for a little while while staring at less than a gallon of water...
> 
> Nice set up! Happy New Year.


LOL, so true. 

Anyway I made a couple of changes. I fine-tuned the foreground rocks a bit and I decided to change the light. The stock light was just too dim even for enjoyable viewing so I replaced it with a Rio Mini Sun light with 10 LEDs. I'm going to let the moss grow out a bit and see where it goes.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

are you watering that moss everyday?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Newman said:


> are you watering that moss everyday?


I do spray it down whenever I remember, but as long as some of the moss strands are in the water it keeps even the emersed part moist.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Some more pics:


----------



## seadreamer (May 6, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Love the new light. I'm inspired to set up my nano again. And I agree with others that the rock looks great sticking out of the water.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

seadreamer said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. Love the new light. I'm inspired to set up my nano again. And I agree with others that the rock looks great sticking out of the water.


Thanks! 

Now just deciding on some livestock.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I liked this so much I went out and bough one LOL. I plan on trying to use a couple different types of mosses and possibly some nana petite.

Btw what K rating is that light? That light looks pretty awesome. The one it comes with is extremely dim.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

This is an absolutely gorgeous setup! 

I just planted the same little tank (Marina betta cubus). I put in some driftwood and moss and fern and thought that it looked very pretty. Unfortunately, it leaked! I've taken everything out and have resealed it with Marina aquarium sealant. I hope that I can get this tank working without a leak because it's beautiful.

I have never seen that little light for sale in Canada but, like you, I found the 3 LED Marina light too dim. I've ordered a Dymax IQ3 light and I hope that works!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

The iQ3 is not a very strong light, and whats worse, in a few months it begins to dim out despite being LED...

For live stock you probably should keep it low, you have much less than a gallon in there now, a shrimp is good. any livestock will add drastically to the maintenance of this, you'd be surprised.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all those great comments!

Not sure what the K rating is, but it appears very white. It seems to be good light for this type of setup. The latest pics were all taken with just that light on the tank. BTW this is the daylight version they also have saltwater versions as well.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I am planning on keeping a pygmy gourami in mine. They are beautiful little fish which I feel is well suited to a tank like this.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

GB, get a top or youll be sorry. pygmy gourami are not well suited for 1 gal tanks.. theyre pretty sensitive fish too.


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

Great looking tank!

As far as stocking, I would stick to shrimp and snails. Some Red Cherries would look great in there.


----------



## jerilovesfrogs (Oct 22, 2010)

awww, that is the cutest thing ever! the rock looks (from the pic) to be somewhat porous....so that might help with filtration, as it can grow BB. and the moss will also help. it's like a modified "el natural"/walstad tank....but no surface agitation. i wonder if you could get a tiny airstone in there. .9g is pretty small though. some MTS might work in there. just give them a tiny bit of food every now and then....they are very hardy. 

oh another note....i have a 4g finnex with RCS, which doesn't have a top and my neither the shrimp, nor endler has jumped out.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

jeri how long have you had the endler and shrimp in there? they'll unfortunately jump at least by the second year. if they dont die of old age first...

airstone can help, but stuff like shrimp can survive w/o flow. they have appendages to provide the flow for them if there is none, just like crabs. just useful info if you dont want to use an airstone to clutter the tank. though still I wouldnt do more than one cherry shrimp.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! Probably put some shrimp in there in a few days. I would like to put a few fish, but really can't think of anything practical. MTS is a pretty good idea as well.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Pygmy Gourami! They are beatifully colorful, tiny, can live without flow and lower oxygen levels then normal!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

a few fish into this tank? surely you jest lol

on a serious note, 2 shrimp and one MTS would make this tank medium maintenance and would look nice.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Tank going perfectly fine, Only maintenance is water changes (1-2 times/per week). Since it's an office tank, when I'm in I'm working so I only have so much time to maintain and toy with it. Added some of the semi-aquatic Ophpogon japonica (Mondo Grass) to the back just to see what it would look like.


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Lookin real good. I think you've done an amazing job with such a tiny tank.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes still looks good, but imo the grass doesnt do much for it. unless it can grow much more, and it will prob look nicer.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's looking GREAT.. and I really like the grass addition. Good idea.


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

are finding that your getting a biofilm at all on the surface? I've started to develop one on my tank that doesnt want to break down.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all comments!



theDeanorama said:


> are finding that your getting a biofilm at all on the surface? I've started to develop one on my tank that doesnt want to break down.


I see some film, but nothing to heavy to worry about. Will vary from tank to tank based on load, etc an no real circ.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

lighting is awesome!


----------



## theDeanorama (Nov 6, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> I see some film, but nothing to heavy to worry about. Will vary from tank to tank based on load, etc an no real circ.


Its the downside of my chosen filter. Its moving the water around at mid tank so there is very little surface agitation. Even more reason for me to get off my tuckus and create a DIY tiny canister with 1/4" acrylic "lily" pipes.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

theDeanorama said:


> Its the downside of my chosen filter. Its moving the water around at mid tank so there is very little surface agitation. Even more reason for me to get off my tuckus and create a DIY tiny canister with 1/4" acrylic "lily" pipes.


the film wont go away unless you either develop some surface skimming device or your increase surface agitation to mad amounts and feed less/ reduce your stocking, BUT a good way is to remove it frequently with frequent water changes with an air tube. you can easily syphon it out with the tube if youre careful.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Different perspective:


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Tank is doing great. About two months in. No filter, just weekly-twice weekly water changes. 

From the top:










Through the right side:


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

ok i can now see the value of the grass. will look nice when it grows more. The tank itself looks great right now =)


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

no algae...I'm jealous


----------



## Navigarden (Jun 25, 2010)

Terrific tank! Makes me want to start some of the 2.5gal tanks that have been teasing at the back of my mind. My BF would kill me for getting another tank though lol


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful nano. How's the mondo grass holding up submerged?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

bsk said:


> beautiful nano. How's the mondo grass holding up submerged?


Thanks, the Mondo is doing fine. Shouldn't be a problem as long as the bulk of the stems are emersed. I've grown it before this way very well long-term.


----------



## tak13 (Jan 12, 2010)

You really inspired to restarted my aquarium with your ideal cube size. But $19 is really overkill for a cube that small. A 5 gallon tank only cost like $12. The LED light probably cost $15 or something. lol Please keep it up! I really want to see your cube progresses!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow... it's really looking great... I'm considering a pico/nano for my desk.. we'll see if it happens.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. This little tank is very satisfying since it's so easy to keep looking good based on the plant and light choice.


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice!! Please help me out with my 0.25 palu setup!!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Quick Update:

Setup is about 3 months and continues to be extremely low-maintenance. Just a water change, sprinkle of ferts once or twice a week. There are now 3 RCS in there. The Mondo Grass is perfectly healthy, but I might remove it, since it really doesn't go with the setup.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

o yea, its(grass) starting to look a bit odd...but who knows if you let it grow more it might look good as a marginal plant on a river bank. just let it take over that back corner completely.

3 shrimp sounds like a bit much...maybe a pair of adults. you can watch them breed if you get a pair. or if you dont want to overload the tank, then just do two red females. 

BTW you have inspired me to start my marina cubus SW version! My scape is somewhat the same style as yours, it really is inspirational so thank you! though of course i do not have an awesome LR with that shape so I had to stack my LR.

Also how deep is your sand at the shallowest point there in the back corner, behind the rock? as in how many inches?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Newman said:


> BTW you have inspired me to start my marina cubus SW version! My scape is somewhat the same style as yours, it really is inspirational so thank you! though of course i do not have an awesome LR with that shape so I had to stack my LR.
> 
> Also how deep is your sand at the shallowest point there in the back corner, behind the rock? as in how many inches?


Thanks, always nice to inspire. The tank is 6" tall so the sand in the left rear is probably around 5" deep. I actually have some ADA powersand under the PFS to help with creating spacing, etc. Don't know if I needed it, but I always try to go the extra. 

Funny thing about that rock is that it was part of a group of rocks I bought at a landscape/garden store. It was just the smaller rumble from much larger moss rock that broke off. I gave the owner $10 and filled my car.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks, looks like i need to pile up more sand lol!


----------



## Palmed (May 7, 2010)

Update!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes please =)


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Should have update soon. Misplaced my SLR. Three shrimp doing fine, virtually no maintenance, only weekly water change and moss trimming.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

ooo i like! very simple but yet it says alot! very interesting stone scape! NICE! awaiting for your update!


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Beautiful little tank, Do you still have it up?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Yep tank is still running and looks very similar to the pics in the thread since the plants grow very slowly under the current light setup. It's a true maintenance free setup other than a weekly water change and a little trimming. Should get another pic up soon since I acquired a new camera. I also started another one of these so I should get let up soon.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i'm loving this set up. i wonder, if the led light is enough for the moss? 

btw, are you an accountant? love the fancy mahogony desk.


----------

